# Sir Vape VapeCon 22 Thread



## Sir Vape (17/11/22)

Hey guys and hope you are well. We look forward to seeing you at our collab stand this year at VapeCon.

Sir Vape x Bogan x Steam Masters x Obey Robot x Hazeworks - STAND 26 / 25 / 27. We will update this thread over the next couple of days with additional info.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (17/11/22)

Great to see - thanks @Sir Vape


----------



## Sir Vape (21/11/22)

Launching at VapeCon 22. Bogan's Awesome Sauce.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (22/11/22)

BE THE FIRST TO GRAB THE NEW COLOURWAYS OF POPULAR STUBBY.

GREEN, ORANGE, PURPLE, BLACK DIESEL, BLACK WIDOW, QUICKSILVER, BLUE DREAM ALL AVAILABLE AT VAPECON. THESE WILL ALSO BE AVAILABLE ONLINE AND IN-STORE BUT LIMITED AS MOST WILL BE AT VAPECON.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

